# help me id serra please



## FormulatedFire (Jan 3, 2005)

i kno its a sucky pic but it was at the lfs for 50 bucks that told me it was a spotted piranha so i took a pic with my cell and left let me kno what it is i think it may be a Serra Marginatus but.....


----------



## evermore (Oct 7, 2003)

sanchezi


----------



## Rikimaru (May 3, 2004)

get a better pic.
imo sanch.


----------



## mrwilson99 (Jul 12, 2003)

sanchezi for sure.


----------



## matc (Jul 31, 2004)

how can you tell it's a sanchezi if you don't see the scutes ? Do they have red eyes like rhoms ?


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

need a better pic


----------

